

Tell HN: JPL Annual Open House this weekend - krisneuharth
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/events/open-house.cfm

======
abecedarius
I went to this once back in the 90s when I worked there -- there was a
science-fair vibe (I guess; never been to one of those) with little booths and
posters and some demos of things like active vibration control or some
cryogenic/vacuum thingy whose purpose I've forgotten. Afterwards we had some
food and juggling in the quad.

If anyone wants to make an outing Sunday, email me (see my profile). You'd
have to supply the wheels.

------
jschuur
I went last year and had a great time. Be sure to arrive as early as possible
though, as some of the buildings have long lines to get into.

I waited 1-2 hours to get into the one with the clean room where they're
building the new Mars Science Lab rover, but even those 10 minutes you get to
go inside were totally worth it to get that close to something that is going
to end up on Mars.

------
jgg
If I were lucky enough to be on the West coast, I'd be there. )-:

